# In The City Festival



## mancboy (Sep 27, 2005)

Anyone got any recommendations for gigs at this weekend's In The City in Manchester? I've blagged a delegate's pass so will be bezzing around pissed all weekend. But this usually results in watching a shitload of crap indie bands with no distinguishing features. I'm a bit gutted that The Fall and 80's Matchbox B-Line Disaster appear to be playing at the same time (I suspect The Fall will edge that one for me). And other than that Isobel Heyworth is great, and on at the pitcher and Piano (urgh) on Sun. But any undiscovered gems?

And no. I am not Isobel Heyworth and this isn't a covert plug for my band. We're playing Teasers on Monday.


----------



## AnMarie (Sep 27, 2005)

Teasers! Oh eck!


----------



## Jambooboo (Sep 27, 2005)

Quite a few of my buddies are playing this year.

Ones who I'd definitely pay good money to see (rather than just cos they're my chums) and reccomend others to also do so are

(i) Urban Blue - Childhood buddies of mine. A really good, female-fronted seven piece (vocals, rhythm, lead, bass, drums and sometime trumpet and trombone) who are all amazing musicians and as tight a band you will see. I think there's some music on the website if you wanna get an idea of their music. They are playing Dry Bar about five'ish. 

(ii) Urban Folk Collective - I don't think they've got a website (google?) but you could probably find stuff on Manchester Online or Manchester live music websites. Four piece band with guitarist/vocalist, double bass, violinist and harmonica fella. They really are a fantastic band. While Urban Blue are my childhood friends and I'm only really good friends with one of these guys (the harmonica guy who is as good a harmonia player as I have ever seen _anywhere_) I gotta admit that if I had to pick one of the two to watch it'd be these (that's more about my present music tastes though). They're playing The Attic (above The Thirsty Scholar). First band is on 9:30 I think.

If it were me with all access pass I'd move around catching bands in the day (trying to avoid the temptation to just stick round the Northern Quarter) and then go to one of Friends And Family/Keep It Unreal in the evening. Or maybe see Groove Armada at Sankeys or go get spangled at Tangled.

Ya jammy bastard! (if you said you had dozens of free drinks vouchers I really would be jealous!) 



P.S. Heyor AnMarie!


----------



## mancboy (Sep 28, 2005)

Yeehah. Will check out UFC, and I think I'm gonna go to Friends and Family anyway. Great night. (Although that may all go out the window if I get too drunk and too close to Rusholme). Will check out randoms too but the miss-to-hit ratio gets frustrating. Ta for the pointers...


----------



## flimsier (Sep 28, 2005)

I used to love In The City. It was by being on a panel about 12 years ago in the Holiday Inn that I got into the music industry (in a small way) for a period of time.

I'm sure the Young Offenders Institute are playing. Go.


----------



## killer b (Sep 28, 2005)

my mrs is playing a gig at the attic on the 6th - is that part of the in the city t'ing?

if so, you should probably go to that...


----------



## mancboy (Sep 28, 2005)

What's her band called? Don't think that's an ITC thing, but might have seen them before if they're local


----------



## killer b (Sep 28, 2005)

they're from preston - called yr impossible... kind of new wave punky stuff, i suppose. i think the gig's free if anyone fancies it? the other bands are Star27, Jelly's Last Jam and Bullgoose Loony (only bullgoose loony are from manc - the others are all preston bands)


----------

